

The SAFE Network from First Principles - frabrunelle
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLiYqQVdgdw_sSDkdIZzDRQR9xZlsukIxD

======
frabrunelle
Erick and I are currently doing a crowdfunding campaign to cover the costs of
producing Lecture 2. If you contribute to our campaign, you will get
privileged access to the unreleased videos of Lecture 2 as soon as the tilt
(1000$) is reached.

[https://safepodmtl.tilt.com/lecture-2-the-safe-network-
from-...](https://safepodmtl.tilt.com/lecture-2-the-safe-network-from-first-
principles)

